# Hartwell Bowfishing Pictures from last weekend!



## wack em (Apr 30, 2008)

We had a pretty good weekend on the water. 
Friday we got 38 with 9 of them being gar. 
Saturday we got 24 with 7 gar. 

The last picture is my lil bro Chase with a 12.6 lb grass carp. His biggest to date!


----------



## madrabbit (Apr 30, 2008)

looks like a good time!!!  We're gettin our stuff ready to go next weekend.  Maybe we can get on em.


----------



## secondseason (Apr 30, 2008)

That is awesome!  Looks like you had a good time.  I want to try that someday!


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Apr 30, 2008)

Dang you even let ole Bertram in on those pics. Great night of fishing...

chris


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Apr 30, 2008)

I know you can eat gar, but what aobut carp?  Are they bony?  What kind of meat do they have?


----------



## wack em (Apr 30, 2008)

I aint eatin no carp. Them things are nasty. But they do make great fertilizer for the garden and foodplots.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (May 1, 2008)

Carp tastes like a cross between cow patties and deer droppings ....   Even the raw meat looks bad and smells funny..


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (May 1, 2008)

4wheeling4life said:


> Carp tastes like a cross between cow patties and deer droppings ....   Even the raw meat looks bad and smells funny..



Deer droppings?  You mean wild raisins?


----------



## puredrenalin (May 1, 2008)

Looks like yall had a great night!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (May 2, 2008)

yall put it on em !!! i wnet 3 times this week with drb1313 and my boy got to come along on one of those. we had a blast !!! http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=198031    here is drb's thread on it.


----------



## DRB1313 (May 2, 2008)

Way to go Wack em. You boys tore em up!  I've been a couple of times now with Feral One and all I can say is, Man! What a Blast.


----------



## Bowman#3 (May 3, 2008)

nice looks like yall had some fun


----------



## WarEagle1024 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice shootin fellas.


----------



## Bowfisher (Feb 13, 2009)

Heres a few we shot Sunday night, somewhere around 2000 pounds


----------



## GAX (Feb 14, 2009)

Way to stick 'em!!


----------



## savilcr (Feb 14, 2009)

What part of Hartwell is this from, I had no idea you could bowfish that lake


----------



## toolmkr20 (Feb 14, 2009)

Awsome pics. looks like ya'll had a blast.


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Feb 26, 2009)

Whos your dad and what team?


----------



## Howard Roark (Feb 28, 2009)

Your mom was telling me about you boys and your success Thursday night at school yesterday.


----------



## wack em (Feb 28, 2009)

RIVER_CAT said:


> Whos your dad and what team?



  You talkin to me cat?

Team?


----------



## wack em (Feb 28, 2009)

Howard Roark said:


> Your mom was telling me about you boys and your success Thursday night at school yesterday.



Yea.. they we found a few thursday night. Guess the warm weather pulled them up shallow. I wanted to go again tonight but the weather isn't that great for this time of the year.


----------



## tcbravesman (Mar 4, 2009)

You never put me on any gar like that


----------



## Spinnerbait (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats fun right there


----------



## wack em (Mar 5, 2009)

tcbravesman said:


> You never put me on any gar like that



We didn't go at the right time. If the weather gets like they say its going to and stays for about a week and a half the gar will be up.


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Mar 5, 2009)

wack em said:


> You talkin to me cat?
> 
> Team?



No i was talkin to the feller that said they fished Santee and his dad was on a bowfishing team and they was headed down there next weekend.....

But i dont see the post now.....


----------



## KCantrell (Apr 5, 2009)

wack em said:


> We had a pretty good weekend on the water.
> Friday we got 38 with 9 of them being gar.
> Saturday we got 24 with 7 gar.
> 
> The last picture is my lil bro Chase with a 12.6 lb grass carp. His biggest to date!



Can the old man in the last pic hit anything?  I know his son is a good shooter.


----------

